# DVI-VGA Converter Price



## mitraark (May 22, 2011)

I had a DVI Cable for my Samsung P2350 , my GPU XFX 5670 which has DVI Output only was not working , now i got a replacement , but now the DVI is showing no output. [ No Signal Sign moving on screen ]

I attached the DVI to VGA Converter and connected my monitor with a VGA Cable and it is showing. I had the converter from my old GPU 8600GT. Anyone can tell what is the cost of a DVI-VGA Converter ? Will buy from Chandni Chowk Kolkata.


----------



## newboss (May 24, 2011)

75 rS ONLY .. . . . 

eBay India: DVI-I DVI 24+5 PIN MALE TO 15 PIN FEMALE VGA CONVERTER (item 160558094362 end time 10-Jun-2011 12:26:09 IST)


----------



## mitraark (May 30, 2011)

Well i bought it for Rs 150 from Om Electronics ,CHandni CHowk Kolkata


----------

